# [Unboxing] und Review: Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2



## Deeron (7. Mai 2013)

*Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,*

gestern habe ich mich damit beschäftigt, den Freezer Xtreme von Arctic in meinen PC einzubauen.

Da es schon länger auf dem Plan stand, habe ich auch gleich in entsprechendes Video aufgenommen um euch diesen Kühler vor zu stellen.

Das Video findet ihr hier: [Unboxing] Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 - YouTube

*Der Arctic Freezer Xtreme im Überblick*

1.Lieferumfang:
Kühler, 120mm Lüfter inkl. Halterung, Montagematerial für AMD- und Intelsockel, Wärmeleitpaste

2. Details 
Breite = 130mm, Höhe = 130mm, Tiefe = 100mm (Inkl. Lüfter)

Kühlleistung = Bis zu 160W

Aufbau = 102 Finnen (51 je Tower) mit 0,3mm Dicke, 4 Doppelheatpipes mit 6mm Durchmesser, Kupferbodenplatte mit eingelassenen Heatpipes

Gewicht= 608g

Unterstützte Sockel = Intel 1366, 1156, 1155, 775 / AMD FM1, FM2, AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, 939, 754

Lüfter = 120mm, 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss, 800 - 1500 RPM

Wärmeleitpaste = Voraufgetragen, Arctic MX2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Testwerte*

Testsystem
Mainboard: ASRock FM2A85X Extreme4-M
CPU: AMD A10-5800k
GPU: iGPU HD7660D
RAM: Patriot Viper 3 Black Mamba, 1866mHz OC auf 2133mHz, 2x4GB
Netzteil: Sharkoon SHA350M Bronze
Kühler 1: AMD A10 Boxed Kühler
Kühler 2: Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2

Testprogramme
Prime95
Furmark
Speedfan
Coretemp
GPUZ

Die Testbedingungen
Beide Kühler wurden jeweils ohne Last, im Desktopbetrieb, und danach mit 100%iger Belastung, Furmark und Prime95 parallel, getestet.
Die Temperatur wurde aufgrund von Messungenauigkeiten von 3 verschiedenen Programmen ausgelesen und davon der jeweilige Durchschnitt gebildet.
Während der Belastungsphase hing ein zweiter Monitor am PC um darauf die Temperaturen ablesen zu können, da Furmark im Vollbildmodus lief.

Um aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu bekommen, liefen Alle Tests genau 30 Minuten.
Die Raumtemperatur betrug 23°c und das Gehäuse war offen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ergebnisse
*Desktopbetrieb*
Boxed Kühler:
- CPU Temperatur: 32°c nach Durchschnitt 
- Systemtemperatur: 26°c auf allen Boardsensoren
- Lautstärke: Unhörbar

Freezer Xtreme:
- CPU Temperatur: 32°c nach Durchschnitt
- Systemtemperatur: 26°c auf allen Boardsensoren
- Lautstärke: Unhörbar

*Stresstest*
Da neben der CPU auch die integrierte Grafikeinheit des AMD A10 für diesen Test beansprucht wurde, war die Aufgabe für den jeweiligen Kühler sehr Groß.
Prime95 lief parallel zu Furmark.
Dementsprechend waren CPU und iGPU während des gesamten Stresstests zu 100% ausgelastet.

Boxed Kühler:
- CPU Temperatur: 67°c nach Durchschnitt
- Systemtemperatur: 33°c auf allen Boardsensoren
- Laustärke: Hörbar und nervig, auch bei geschlossenem Gehäuse
- Lüfterdrehzahl: Maximum

Freezer Xtreme:
- CPU Temperatur: 52°c nach Durchschnitt
- Systemtemperatur: 33°c auf allen Boardsensoren
- Lautstärke: Unhörbar
- Lüfterdrehzahl: ~920 RPM (Von 1500 möglichen)

Die Maximaltemperaturen bei beiden Kühlern waren nach circa 12 Minuten erreicht und die Temperatur pegelte sich in diesem Bereich ein. 


*Fazit und persönliche Meinung*

Der Freezer Xtreme ist wortwörtlich ein kompakter, leistungsstarker Kühler mit sehr viel Potential.
Aufgrund seiner Abmessungen und den möglichen Montagen ist er für sehr viele Gehäusegrößen und Sockel geeignet, was ihn zu einem wahren Multitalent macht. 
Die Testergebnisse Sprechen für sich und ich kann ihn nur wärmstens weiter empfehlen.

Die oft bemängelte "zu kleine" Bodenplatte des Kühlers ist in keinster weise negativ zu bewerten, da die Wärme trotzdem sehr schnell und effizient abgeführt wird.
Auch diverse Testberichte mit wackeligen Montagen kann ich nicht bestätigen. Er saß sehr fest an Ort und Stelle und auch mittig auf der CPU. (Montagevideo folgt hier die nächsten Tage)
Auch die werkseitig aufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste ist meiner Meinung nach optimal.

Ich finde es ist beachtlich, was Arctic da auf die Beine gestellt hat. Der Kühler ist immerhin schon etwas älter und hat schon zwei Revisionen hinter sich. Und dennoch taugt er immernoch um die CPU effizient und vor allem leise zu Kühlen.
Meiner Meinung nach ein verdammt guter Kühler in diesem Preissegment.


In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch noch einen schönen Tag und hinterlasse an alle Leser liebe Grüße.

Fragen und Hinweise werden gerne entgegen genommen.


----------



## Aldrearic (9. Mai 2013)

Danke fürs kurze Review.
Ich habe einen Freezer 13 im Betrieb. Was mich daran stört ist die viel zu kleine Auflagefläche direkt auf dem CPU. Ist diese beim AC Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 grösser? Passt der CPU darunter oder ist auch hier ein Rand wo die CPU freiliegt?


----------



## Deeron (9. Mai 2013)

Auch hier ist die Auflagefläche kleiner als der Heatspreader der CPU. Dies wirkt aber keineswegs negativ auf die Leistung ein, da der eigentliche Chip unter dem CPU-Heatspreader wesentlich kleiner ist und mittig der Kühlerauflagefläche sitzt. Das heißt, die CPU ist letztendlich komplett abgedeckt, auch wenn es nicht so aussieht. Nachher Kommt ein Montagevideo zu dem Kühler, da ist das auch nochmal gezeigt.


----------



## efdev (9. Mai 2013)

schönes review .

als anmerkung mehr bilder sind meist schön und so ein paar tolle diagramme selbst wenn sie keiner versteht sehen meist auch gut aus .


----------



## Deeron (9. Mai 2013)

efdev schrieb:


> schönes review .
> 
> als anmerkung mehr bilder sind meist schön und so ein paar tolle diagramme selbst wenn sie keiner versteht sehen meist auch gut aus .



Danke für den hinweis. Daraus ein kurzes Review zu machen, stand leider erst nach Montage fest. Ansonsten wäre es eine spur besser und professikneller geworden. Die nächsten (ja, sie werden kommen ^^) werden besser. Aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich hoffe das Video gefällt auch soweit.
Der Upload vom Montagevideo dürfte sich auf morgen hinausstrecken. Ich bitte dafür um entschuldigung.
Ich kann nichts dafür, das Herrentag ist und ich einen recht trinkfreudigen Vater habe. XD

FUUUUUUUU .... Wollte gerade das Montagevideo für den Freezer Xtreme fertigstellen und rendern...

jetzt habe ich da ein kleines Problem... bei derVideoaufnahme, war das falsche Mikrofon angewählt... die Sprache wurde dementsprechend nur verdammt leise aufgenommen, da das gewählte Mikro etwas weit weg lag... 

Bin jetzt am überlegen, das ganze nochmal neu zu drehen... weiß aber nicht, ob ich das zeitlich in den nächsten Tagen schaffe.

So wie das Video jetzt ist, ist es für eine Veröffentlichung definitiv untauglich -..-

Tut mir sehr leid. Ich arbeite dran und halte euch auf dem laufenden, wie und ob ich es noch hochlade.

LG Deeron


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Mai 2013)

Hab an einen zweit PC den Freezer Xtreme rev 1, und ist sehr gut.

Ich habe folgende Fragen:



> Aufbau = 102 Finnen (52 je Tower)


Sollte das nicht Aufbau = 102 Finnen (5*1* je Tower) sein??

Was hat sich alles genau von rev. 1 zu 2 geändert? (Tabelle)

Dann, ist dein Video wirkt wie Zeitraffer, oder täusche ich mich da?

sonst tolle sache von dir.


----------



## Deeron (25. Mai 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis mit den Finnen. ist ein Tippfehler von mir. Wurde korrigiert.

Geändert hat sich im grunde nichts, außer das die Aufkleber weiß geworden sind und die Verpackung aktualisiert wurde was unterstützte Sockel und dergleichen angeht. 
Also nur minimale Änderungen.

Das Video wirkt so, da ich mit 720p aufgenommen habe und mein etwas betagterer Laptop nicht so ganz mithalten konnte ^^. Er war quasi etwas zu langsam für diese Qualität. Deswegen gab es ab und zu Framedrops die diese Wirkung hervor rufen. Die nächsten kommen in ca. 3 Wochen. Die werden dann mit nem besseren Rechner oder etwas geringerer Quali aufgenommen um die Flüssigkeit zu gewährleisten. Vielleicht mach ich dann auch noch eins vom Freezer. Hab dann 3 PCs zu bauen ^^.

Danke für das Feedback. Sowas hilft ungemein.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Mai 2013)

Aha ok. Nur optische Änderung und mehr Support.... Hmmm. Tja was sehr gut ist sollte man auch so belassen. 
Finde den Arctic Freezer Xtreme extrem gut, leise, sehr gut verarbeitet, starke Kühlleistung und leicht zum einbauen.


----------



## Deeron (25. Mai 2013)

Kann ich alles bestätigen . Wobei bei meinem ein zwei finnen locker waren.


----------



## CAMPERIIIII (26. Mai 2013)

Ich gebe zu nur das Fazit gelesen zu haben daher möchte ich deinen Test an dieser stelle nicht bewerten, jedoch möchte ich ein paar worte über den Freezer Xtreme rev 2 verlieren, welchen ich selbst einmal als Übergangslösung benutzt habe. 

Ich durfte den Kühler damals auf einer Amd platform (Sockel Am2) montieren und musste leider festellen das sich der Kühlkörper mit der zeit immer stärker nach unten neigte und scheinbar nicht mehr plan auf der CPU auflag. Um einen Montagefehler auszuschließen montierte ich ihn sogar 2 mal aber leider half auch das nichts. Es war immer dasselbe die Kühlleistung war zu beginn gut und ab dann gings abwärts..... auf der Intel plattform meines Kumpels lief er jedoch zuverlässig.

Die Verarbeitung fand ich ziemlich mangelhaft verglichen mit anderen Kühlern seiner Preisklasse. (Lockere finnen, mangelhaftes montagesystem)

Ausgetauscht hab ich ihn schlussendlich gegen einen Arctic Freezer Pro 64 welcher auch auf meinem jezigen Phenom II 955 noch seinen Dienst verichtet und zwar mehr als zufriedenstellend.

Rechtschreibfehler bitte ich zu entschuldigen.

mfg CAMPERIIIII


----------



## Deeron (26. Mai 2013)

Bezüglich des Montagesystems muss ich sagen, dass es doch schon recht eigen ist.

Es ist sehr simpel und der Anpressdruck scheint nicht so groß zu sein, wie bei anderen Kühlern mit zB dem Hebelsystem. 
Bei meinem System steht der Kühler auf dem MB und hängt nicht an ihm dran. Dennoch konnte ich das MB ohne Probleme an dem Kühler hochheben, bewegen etc.

Wie es sich in den standartmäßigen, hängenden Systemen verhällt, kann ich vlt in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen nachprüfen und dann dazu nochmal was schreiben.

Die verarbeitung fand ich bei meinem Model ok. Bis auf die ein oder zwei lockeren Finnen, konnte ich keinen Fehler finden. Wobei ich aber denke, dass das öfter auftreten kann, wenn die Finnen nicht mit den Pipes verlötet sind.

LG Deeron


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2013)

ich hatte den kühler selber eine ganze zeit lang. es ist einer der weniger kühler mit 120mm lüfter, der auch in kleinere cases passt.

der einzige nachteil ist der lüfter, da man hier nicht einfach irgendeinen anderen einbauen kann.


----------



## Deeron (26. Mai 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich hatte den kühler selber eine ganze zeit lang. es ist einer der weniger kühler mit 120mm lüfter, der auch in kleinere cases passt.
> 
> der einzige nachteil ist der lüfter, da man hier nicht einfach irgendeinen anderen einbauen kann.



Es gibt zumindest keinen Lüfter, der die Serienmäßige Halterung besitzt.
ABER: Baulich bedingt, lassen sich an andere Lüfter einfach in den "Schacht" Hineinschieben. Das wären zb solche, die Zwar einen Rotor im 120mm Format haben, aber Bohrungen für eine 92 bzw 80mm Montage.

Andererseits könnte man auch einfach die Seitenteile abnehmen und dann einen Lüfter Einbauen. Fixiert zb mit Kabelbindern oder ähnlichem.

Und zur Höhe: Genau deswegen habe ich ihn gekauft ^^. War so zimelich der einzige, der von Größe, Leistung und Blasrichtung gepasst hat.


----------



## Sanyassin (26. Mai 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Es gibt zumindest keinen Lüfter, der die Serienmäßige Halterung besitzt.
> ABER: Baulich bedingt, lassen sich an andere Lüfter einfach in den "Schacht" Hineinschieben. Das wären zb solche, die Zwar einen Rotor im 120mm Format haben, aber Bohrungen für eine 92 bzw 80mm Montage.....



Sorry.. Du versuchst uns nun eine Eigenschaft, die der Xtreme nicht hat - Kompabilität zu "normalen" 120er Lüftern als ein Manko an angebotenen Lüftern zu verkaufen.

Der Ausdruck Serienmäßig lässt bei dem Leser den Eindruck erscheinen, dass die Eigenschaft beim Xtreme NORMAL wäre.

NEIN, der Xtreme ist hier die Ausnahme - eine der ganz wenigen - wenn nicht die einzige.

Die meisten der am Markt befindlichen Kühler bieten die Möglichkeit, dass auch andere (mehr Durchsatz, leiser, lauter oder wie auch immer) Lüfter genutzt werden können.

Somit bieten genau die anderen Kühler MEHR als der Xtreme ...

Im Bezug auf die Abmessungen des Kühlers, die Du mit als Kaufgrund angegeben hast, fehlt mir im gesamten Test die Angabe in welchem Gehäuse Du Dein System betreibst - oder
habe ich es nur überlesen ?

Der Review selber ist strukturiert und fällt nicht unangenehm aus dem Rahmen, aber die beiden Punkte oben haben mich dazu veranlasst, doch mal nicht nur zu lesen, sondern 
auch mal darauf einzugehen.


----------



## Deeron (27. Mai 2013)

Sanyassin schrieb:


> Sorry.. Du versuchst uns nun eine Eigenschaft, die der Xtreme nicht hat - Kompabilität zu "normalen" 120er Lüftern als ein Manko an angebotenen Lüftern zu verkaufen.
> 
> Der Ausdruck Serienmäßig lässt bei dem Leser den Eindruck erscheinen, dass die Eigenschaft beim Xtreme NORMAL wäre.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe nicht versucht, das ganze als einen fehler der Lüfterhersteller darzustellen. Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, das trotz der Speziellen Aufhängung normale Lüfter mehr oder weniger optimal befestigt werden können.

Man kann es als negativpunkt ansehen, dass kein anderer Lüfter montiert werden kann (jedenfalls nicht mit der selben Aufhängung), aber ich persönlich empfinde es auch als nicht notwendig. Von daher gibt es dafür auch keine Minuspunkte von mir. 
Der Kühler wurde so konstruiert und verkauft und funktioniert auch so.

Das mit dem Gehäuse ist so eine Sache. Schau dir das zweite Bild noch einmal an.
Das Gehäuse ist eine Art Eigenbau. Von daher kann ich dafür auch keinen Namen in der Rezension nennen.

Ich danke dir trotzdem für das Feedback und werde mich in Zukunft klarer ausdrücken .

LG Deeron.


----------



## DiZER (28. Juni 2013)

*vorsicht:* der freezer REV.2 sowie alle REVS davor - taugen in keinster weise für etwaige übertaktungsversuche, er hat schlicht und ergreifend zu wenig kontakt auf den meisten cpus - wenn dann im schlimmsten fall noch der etwaige IHS nicht optimal sitzt, hat man schon mehr probleme als alles andere.

ansonsten gebe ich dem tester recht er ist einfach sau leise und dabei relativ gut. 

aber beim overclocking jeglicher art: finger weg vom FREEZER REV. 2!

mfg


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2013)

das einzige, was mich an meinem freezer gestört hat, war der nicht austauschbare lüfter. aber das war eigendlich auch nicht wirklich nötig. im gegensatz zur allgemeinen meinung, der taugt nicht für oc, hab ich da gegenteilige erfahrungen. ich hab damit einen fx-6100 auf 4,2GHz betreiben können. die genauen werte bzgl spannung und temps weiss ich allerdings nicht mehr. inzwischen bin ich allerdings auch wakü-verwöhnt  mein alter freezer tut nun seine dienste in dem pc von einer freundin.


----------



## Deeron (29. Juni 2013)

DiZER schrieb:


> vorsicht: der freezer REV.2 sowie alle REVS davor - taugen in keinster weise für etwaige übertaktungsversuche, er hat schlicht und ergreifend zu wenig kontakt auf den meisten cpus - wenn dann im schlimmsten fall noch der etwaige IHS nicht optimal sitzt, hat man schon mehr probleme als alles andere.
> 
> ansonsten gebe ich dem tester recht er ist einfach sau leise und dabei relativ gut.
> 
> ...



Die Kontaktfläche zwischen Heatspreader der CPU und des Kühlers ist meiner Meinung nach optimal gewählt, da auch das DIE welches den Eigentlichen Prozessor bildet und unter dem Heatspreader sitzt wesentlich kleiner ist als dieser selbst. Von daher erfahren die Kühler deren Auflagefläche kleiner ist als die Fläche des Heatspreaders der CPU keinen Leistungsverlust.


----------



## Addi (29. Juni 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Die Kontaktfläche zwischen Heatspreader der CPU und des Kühlers ist meiner Meinung nach optimal gewählt, da auch das DIE welches den Eigentlichen Prozessor bildet und unter dem Heatspreader sitzt wesentlich kleiner ist als dieser selbst. Von daher erfahren die Kühler deren Auflagefläche kleiner ist als die Fläche des Heatspreaders der CPU keinen Leistungsverlust.


 
Der IHS verteilt die Wärme auf eine größere Fläche , und bei CPU´s die viel verbrauchen
macht das schon einen Unterschied , denke ich.

Review ist schön schlicht gehalten und ordentlich , Video gefällt auch.

mfg


----------



## Deeron (29. Juni 2013)

Also bei Battlefield 3 gespielt mit dem a10-5800k und der iGPU kommt die Temp mit dem Extreme nicht über lauschige 50 Grad. Bei Nutzung einer dedizierten Graka sind es ca 44. 
ich habe spaßenshalber mal an die Ränder des IHS gefasst, während der PC unter Last stand. Es war kein Unterschied zur Raumtemperatur fühlbar.

Das ganze kann man auch recht leicht erklären.

Das DIE hat nur nach oben hin Kontakt zum IHS und nicht nach allen seiten hin. Das heißt von diesem einen Punkt aus verteilt sich die Wärme im IHS. Ohne Kühler würde der IHS nach einer Zeit X überall genau gleich warm sein.
Mit Kühler jedoch, wird die Wärme die durch das DIE in den IHS abgegeben wird, direkt in die Bodenplatte und die Heatpipes weitergeleitet, ohne das sich die Wärme auf dem Rest des IHS ausbreiten könnte. (Vorausgesetzt der Kühler arbeitet zuverlässig).

Hoffe das war soweit verständlich und nachvollziehbar.

Und danke für das Kompliment .

Ich warte schon auf eine Gelegenheit neue Videos zu machen.


----------



## DiZER (30. Juni 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Also bei Battlefield 3 gespielt mit dem a10-5800k und der iGPU kommt die Temp mit dem Extreme nicht über lauschige 50 Grad. Bei Nutzung einer dedizierten Graka sind es ca 44.
> ich habe spaßenshalber mal an die Ränder des IHS gefasst, während der PC unter Last stand. Es war kein Unterschied zur Raumtemperatur fühlbar.
> 
> Das ganze kann man auch recht leicht erklären.
> ...




für deine verwendete CPU ist der xtreme sicher keine schlechte lösung, jedoch ist für den preis des xtremes und dessen leistung genug konkurenz auf dem markt vorhanden.

für die durschnittlich veranschlagten 29,- euro - gibt es jedoch genügend alternativen die den xtrem in vielerlei hinsicht und preis einfach überlegen sind.

ich habe den xtreme selbst testen dürfen und war beim i7 860S auf 3,6 GHz bereits über der von intel festgelegten max. temperatur und das sogar bei moderater 1,171 vcore.

der wechsel des mitgelieferten lüfters durch einen scythe brachte sofort ein wenig besserung, leider trotzdem nicht genug um ihn wirklich irgend jemandem zu empfehlen.

ansonsten hat mir dein kleines review gut gefallen. 

mfg


----------



## Cuddleman (26. Juni 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich hatte den kühler selber eine ganze zeit lang. es ist einer der weniger kühler mit 120mm lüfter, der auch in kleinere cases passt.
> 
> der einzige nachteil ist der lüfter, da man hier nicht einfach irgendeinen anderen einbauen kann.



Zu Testzwecken habe ich herkömmliche Gehäuselüfter einfach hineingeschoben und durch die Lamellen hindurch mit je einer angepaßten langen Büroklammer fixiert, so das er nicht herausfallen konnte.
Zu beachten war lediglich, das der originale Freezerlüfter die Blasrichtung, nicht wie allgemein üblich, zu den Motorhaltestreben hin hat!

Den einzigen wirklichen Mangel zu meinem ersten Freezer Xtreme Rev.2, war das relativ unsichere halten der Seitenblenden mit den Klebestreifen.
Die anderen besitzen diese Klebestreifen auch, aber hier wurde wohl die Klebeeigenschaft, hin zur mehrfachen Montage, überarbeitet. 



DiZER schrieb:


> *vorsicht:* der freezer REV.2 sowie alle REVS davor - taugen in keinster weise für etwaige übertaktungsversuche, er hat schlicht und ergreifend zu wenig kontakt auf den meisten cpus - wenn dann im schlimmsten fall noch der etwaige IHS nicht optimal sitzt, hat man schon mehr probleme als alles andere.
> 
> ansonsten gebe ich dem tester recht er ist einfach sau leise und dabei relativ gut.
> 
> ...



Natürlich eignet der sich auch zum Übertakten, wenn man von 95W TDP ausgeht und durch OC nicht mehr als 140W TDP überschreitet, gehts schon ordentlich!
Das gelingt anderen CPU-Kühlern schließlich auch, wenn deren grundsätzlicher Konzeptionsbereich nicht überschritten wird. 

Also mit einem X4 965 BE und zwar die 140W TDP-Version, gab es damals keine Probleme, hinsichtlich der gebotenen Kühlleistung unter gleichzeitiger Verwendung der üblichen Testtools im Maximum (z.B.: Prime95+MSI-Kompuster mit 26°C RT im Sharkoon Rebel9 und Graka  8800GTS/GT 320/512MB Referenzdesign)
Nur die Grafikkarten sind durchweg, ohne Eingriff über MSI-Afterburner, zuhören, was bei Leerlauf, oder Last, nicht anders ist.



Deeron schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis mit den Finnen. ist ein Tippfehler von mir. Wurde korrigiert.
> 
> Geändert hat sich im grunde nichts, außer das die Aufkleber weiß geworden sind und die Verpackung aktualisiert wurde was unterstützte Sockel und dergleichen angeht.
> Also nur minimale Änderungen.
> ...



Ich habe mehrere von Rev.2 aber alle haben noch die Seitenblenden in Schwarz mit weißen Schritzug/Symbol.

Das sich bei meinen die Kühlleistung verschlechtert, nach einer gewissen Zeit, bei senkrecht montierten Mainboard, kann ich nicht bestätigen.

 Einzig, wenn die Schraubengewinde nicht mehr in Ordnung sind, kann die Verspannung, die Schraube an der betroffenen Stelle wieder lockern. 
Hier hilft nur Austauschen des Montageplättchen und der Schraube!


----------



## Deeron (26. Juni 2014)

Ich habe den Mitgelieferten Lüfter auch inzwischen getauscht und den neuen einfach mit 2 Schaumstoffstreifen zwischen den Kunststoffplatten eingeklemmt .

 Die CPU (5800k) dümpelt zur Zeit bei 4,6GHz dahin... Aber übertakten ist ja mit dem Kühler nicht möglich 

Zur Farbe der Aufkleber: Alternate hat mir Bestätigt, das die Rev.2 Weiße Aufkleber hat. Die Schwarzen sind zu 100% nur bei der ersten Revision drauf. Es kann aber möglich sein, dass Revision 1 Kühler in Revision 2 Packungen gesteckt haben, da sich ja Technisch nichts verändert hat.


----------



## Cuddleman (26. Juni 2014)

Hm, der letzte Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 wurde 2012 gekauft, der erste 2010.
Die Verpackung war bei beiden so wie auf dem Foto und stand bei diversen Händlern so auch in den Regalen.


----------



## Deeron (26. Juni 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Hm, der letzte Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 wurde 2012 gekauft, der erste 2010. Die Verpackung war bei beiden so wie auf dem Foto und stand bei diversen Händlern so auch in den Regalen.



Hab nichts gesagt. Dann war das wahrscheinlich nur kurz bevor Artic Cooling sich in Arctic umbenannt hat.


----------



## Cuddleman (26. Juni 2014)

Dann muß wohl Caseking auch nur die falschen Rev.2 er verschicken in der selben Verpackung wie ich sie vorweisen kann.

 Nur weil jetzt aktuell die Seitenblenden in weißer Grundeinfärbung daher kommen, sollte man bei Alternate vorsichtiger mit den Auskünften sein, um Falschangaben zuvermeiden, denn zu der Zeit als ich meinen gekauft habe, gab es bei Alternate Rev.2 schon, in Schwarz.


 siehe Bildergalerie in den Link's.
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 Tower Kühler

 Hier ist es noch witziger, den im Auswahlbereich gibt's den mit weißen Seitenblenden und das Produktbild zeigt ihn mit Schwarz.
Mix Computerversand GmbH


----------



## Deeron (26. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt, Der Hersteller hat seinen namen und sein Label geändert (dürfte irgendwann zwischen 2012 und 2013 gewesen sein) Von Artic Cooling mit Weiß-schwarzem Design in Arctic mit Weiß Blauem Design. 
Ich denke da liegt der Grund für die Unterschiedlichen Farben der Rev.2.

Auf der Arctic Homepage ist auch wieder ein anderes Design ^^.
Zusammengefasst:
Artic Cooling- Schwarzer Grund, Weiße Schrift
Arctic Alt- Weißer Grund, Blaue Schrift
Arctic ganz neu-weißer Grund, Schwarze Schrift

Edit: Die Kühler mal Chronologisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

